# My wife and our new pup



## Janderso (Mar 14, 2021)

Glenda and Sammy, (Samantha Raylene Anderson) 
Sammy has settled in well. She is smart and already developing a schedule.
She loves on one and all, two legged or four. For a rescue dog, she is special.
She likes to put two to three small tennis balls in her mouth. The record is two balls and the rope
We lost our Fox Terrier in the spring of 2018. Thank God he was gone before the Camp Fire.
It is so comforting to have a pup back in our lives. 
My 88 year old mother is just a mile away. She just beams when we bring Sammy for a visit.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 14, 2021)

Those are genuinely happy humans and canine there!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 14, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Those are genuinely happy humans and canine there!


David,
You responded to my thread in seconds.
Do you have a bell that goes off when there is a new thread?
You crack me up


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2021)

we already know Glenda is beautiful,
Sammy is a good looking dog!

edited for better words


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> David,
> You responded to my thread in seconds.
> Do you have a bell that goes off when there is a new thread?
> You crack me up


I just happened to be on the site via my phone and I got the notification


----------



## fixit (Mar 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Glenda and Sammy, (Samantha Raylene Anderson)
> Sammy has settled in well. She is smart and already developing a schedule.
> She loves on one and all, two legged or four. For a rescue dog, she is special.
> She likes to put two to three small tennis balls in her mouth. The record is two balls and the rope
> ...




BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 15, 2021)

Lovely Pictures there Jeff of some tender moments.


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice Jeff,  your new pup looks like a good one.


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 15, 2021)

Great pics Jeff!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice pup Jeff. All my animals are rescues too of which one is a three legged cat. It's like rescue animals are extra special and just gives a little more love.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 15, 2021)

I must say I think my one dog is actually a rubber ball disguised as a dog because she's all over the place.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice looking family Jeff  Who will spend the most time in the shop with you ?


----------



## jbolt (Mar 15, 2021)

That's a good looking pup there! What a great addition to the family....and already on the furniture. 

 We had a rescue Shepard growing up. Amazing dog.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 15, 2021)

Our Shepard just turned 2. He can get 4 tennis balls in his mouth. He loves a ball.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 15, 2021)

what a beautiful dog, I'd love an Alsatian/ GSD one day. We currenty have one large mutt and two small foster mutts, all very loving. I love dogs, I don't think there is an animal on this Earth that'll love you the way a dog will if you show it a bit of love and kindness.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice looking family Jeff  Who will spend the most time in the shop with you ?


Sammy has her way of finding something in the garbage to chew on when she is in the shop.
She has a bed in there. Weekends she hangs around with me, I'm usually in the shop.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, it brightened my day.  What a terrific family.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 18, 2021)

DNA results are in.
Sammy is 56.8% Australian Kelpie (someone told us to watch the movie Red Dog, it’s an Australian movie with a Kelpie as the star)
                 32.1% American Pit Bull Terrier?
                  6.3% American Staffordshire Terrier  
                  4.8% Rottweiler
Now I know why she nips at my ankles, she’s a cattle dog.
I watched a Documentary one time that said, all dogs on this green earth are 99% North American Gray Wolf.
Whatever she is, we love her to pieces.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 18, 2021)

Dog is god spelled backwards, I've had 12, good looking critter.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 18, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> Dog is god spelled backwards, I've had 12, good looking critter.


Did you hear about the guy who had dyslexia and was very confused?
He was wondering if there was really a dog.


----------



## keeena (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice looking pup and good on you for getting a rescue - there is something special about them.

How old?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 19, 2021)

keeena said:


> Very nice looking pup and good on you for getting a rescue - there is something special about them.
> 
> How old?


The vet puts her at 8 months. She is 30 lbs.
We really didn't want a big dog. Hopefully she won't get much bigger.


----------



## keeena (Mar 19, 2021)

She reminds me of our rescue. We were told lab/boxer/terrier mix. I know that the DNA tests aren't always accurate, but now I'm curious after seeing your pup's breakdown. Which test did you end up using?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 19, 2021)

keeena said:


> Which test did you end up using?


We used, Embark Vet.
I don't see the pit bull at all but who knows?
I also don't see 99% North American Gray Wolf in a poodle.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 19, 2021)

keeena said:


> She reminds me of our rescue. We were told lab/boxer/terrier mix. I know that the DNA tests aren't always accurate, but now I'm curious after seeing your pup's breakdown. Which test did you end up using?


It would be interesting to run the test again for a comparison. If I had money to burn maybe.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have a blue cattle dog named Cali, she turned 16 on Christmas and still likes to play frisbee. She gets mad sometimes and nips your ankles too. She got kicked in the head by a donkey when she was a pup and she still has beef with that donkey, no other ones. When they see each other Cali growls and nips at the donkey and it just looks at her.


----------

